# .......



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I gotta admit that when I started reading I was skeptical... but the shot of the Mach 1 with the slotless chassis under it won me over. That's gotta be fun...

--rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Points off every time you rear end the jam car? :wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

well sandy came through and did her damage,,,, power will be out for some time, i was one of the lucky few that did not get too much damage.

Plans for the future will be some more clean up and tweaking on the chassis and i have another Mach 1 body that i am revamping to look more like my real mach 1 


I took the video right after i finished slapping it together , amazing it worked the first go.

oh,, one other thing i did have to shave down the body mounts about 1mm to better fit the older tyco long wheelbase bodies.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

there is more to this project,,, Hurricane sandy really screwed things up.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

My Mach 1: see if you can spot all the changes i made from the first pics.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hot Damn, that 1:1 is sweet!!! Brings me right back to 72, dad taking us kids car shopping, and a pretty much identical Mach 1 was in the show room!!! Of course I had to sit in it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The most obvious change is the wheels... The other changes elude me...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Well the body got a repaint first. To my shade of yellow though the 1:1 car was taken with a cell phone so the color is total out of wack.

Next the front bumper chrome was removed and painted body color just as the Mach 1 ureathean bumper. 

Decal set was made on my home computer making all the vectored line work. The bottom of the body had the lower trim line blacked out and all the grill detail and body detail was painted.

Decals applied, chassis was then modified a little more to finish it off, tcr rare chome rims used to simulate the magnum 500 rims as on my original however tring to black out the spokes did not work and I just left them chrome.

Smallest plastic model I ever worked on with that much detail added.


I mean if you look at the detail how the body originally looked its a lot.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now why can't someone make that body for a T jet??? Awesome detail work, by the way!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang, that is sharp. buddy of mine in high school had a '73 mach 1. Good times. SCM is right, that'd be an AWESOME body to create for a Tjet...

--rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

there is a person making them for 4 gears.

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id13.html

scroll down
I've seen some resin cast of the johnny lighting diecast car as well.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang Dan!!! That's some great lookin detail work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Roger Corrie did a 72ish Mach 1 for a T jet. I don't know if the mold still exists for it. I forgot I snagged it off the bay.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Dan,

How about some better pix of yer 'stang?

(Also, Some wheres we have a thread dedicated to everyones one to one cars)


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

all i have just now less you want to see me rebuilding it


----------

